# Semi-wHacker....



## EnforceOfficer

So I'm driving away on a residential street after issuing a resident a ticket for putting out garbage with hundreds of needles in it (jabbed one of the sanitation workers) and I notice a large car, dark tints (but not the type of car usually used by police) parked on the bend of the road with a BIG US Dept. of Homeland Security sticker on the front windshield (the size of a coffee cup saucer at least), I keep driving and notice the lone occupant on the phone staring at a house, keep driving and notice through the dark tint a dark-coloured ball-cap with the word "POLICE" written in white, resting on the rear deck, and the Michigan license plate (I'm in Canada for those who don't know)...

I'm thinking that 1) if US DHS was spinning someone in Canada, they'd be in the company of, and have the assistance of Canadian police and/or our secret squirrels 2) The US DHS member wouldn't be so obvious...So I drive by the vehicle a few more times and find it bit suspicious, perhaps some PI from the US trying to hold himself out as a member of the US DHS for his own personal enjoyment etc., you know the type...

Police and LE in Canada try to conceal the fact of who they are off-duty as best as possible (no stickers, etc.), they leave the sticker stuff to the Hose-Monkeys, and the band-aid brigade :teeth_smile:; I know that it's common in the North of the US for Police/LE to have a small Police/FOP association sticker on the driver's window, but this sticker was the nearly the size of a Pizza Hut personal pizza...

I'm wondering what this guy told Borders Services Officer when entering Canada? Anyways...

Since I'm a Municipal Bylaw Enforcement Officer and not a Police Officer, I decided not to approach him, I'm unarmed and don't need to play cop; so I radio (I wear a police dept. radio) for police and parked about a football field down the road...

Two police units arrive, they question the male (I'm back about 1/2 football field now), and make him turn around the "Police" hat in the rear deck...

I spoke to one of the Police Officers later and find out this guy is a Private Police Officer in Michigan visiting a friend, from what the Police Officer said, this "Private Police Officer" from MI was wearing some more "Police" stuff on him.

I heard before that some malls etc. in Michigan have security staff worn in as Special Police...Other than the two federally-appointed armed Railway Police services, there is no private police, nor private organizations have employees with law enforcement powers in Ontario (well, except Security Guards having parking officers appointments to real parking cites on property they guard)...

Even though this guy appears to be a Private Police Officer in MI, I think he was whackering it out a bit too much, especially in a foreign country...I hope I didn't cause him too much trouble, but the situation was a bit weird and needed to be looked into to...

According to the State of Michigan website, there are 11 licensed private security police agencies in Michigan: Detroit Medical Center, Pontiac School District​ Renaissance Center Management Co., Lansing School District​ Henry Ford Health System, University of Detroit Mercy​ St. John Hospital & Medical Center, Fairlane Town Center​ Schoolcraft College, Spectrum Health.​


----------



## CJIS

Guy is a Whacker plain and simple.


----------



## EnforceOfficer

mtc said:


> But, I doubt there's a "Private Police" agency... those listed are hospitals and schools who'd have their "own" police departments - still not a generic "Private Police Officer"


There are few malls in Michigan (like Fairlane Town Center, as mentioned on the state.mi.us site) and Maryland who have some or all of their security staff licensed as "Security Police Officers" meaning they have some expanded powers of arrest on the property they guard, but less than a regular Police Officer; they may or may not be armed. They are usually restricted to having "Security Police" written on their patches and vehicles with "Security" being written no smaller than "Police", restricted to having different colour of lights than regular police etc...

Example, these guys-> http://www.shopfairlane.com/visit/about_the_mall#280 and the Maryland picture below









Nine universities and one public college have their own University Police/Campus Special Constables in Ontario; however all universities and public colleges are indirectly owned by the provincial government and no University/Public College Constables are armed in Ontario, despite having almost the same police powers as a municipal police officer ...No hospital or school board security staff have any LE power in Ontario...


----------



## Goose

The great thing is - you know more about this sort of thing than the average police officer (heck, you know more about semi-police stuff than any other person on here I think), and it's your belief that the guy is a whacker.

It's good enough for me...he's a whacker!


----------



## DNorth

EnforceOfficer said:


> I'm thinking that 1) if US DHS was spinning someone in Canada, they'd be in the company of, and have the assistance of Canadian police and/or our secret squirrels 2) The US DHS member wouldn't be so obvious...


True on both counts.

Our vehicles are either fully marked (ie CBP, etc.) or completely unmarked. A plain-Jane sedan would not have any DHS decals on the windshield or elsewhere. If necessary, some unmarked units do have ways of IDing themselves visually, but it is not with the use of anything permanent like a windshield sticker.


----------



## pahapoika

how did he make it across the border ?

not a fun bunch out there :tounge_smile:


----------



## EnforceOfficer

frank said:


> The great thing is - you know more about this sort of thing than the average police officer (heck, you know more about semi-police stuff than any other person on here I think),


Ya, I'm all into those semi-police enforcement agencies with limited powers to deal with issues in their jurisdiction...Ya, like that kinda agencies the government doesn't trust to be armed or have the same lightbar colour combo as the police...lol :smoke:


----------



## Inspector

Plain and simple: He's a whacker. Does Canada, like some other nations I have been in, have a law with regards to possession of radio equipment capable of receiving police calls or other government tranmissions? Knowing how most whackers operate there could have been a violation or two or three in that vehicle.


----------



## EnforceOfficer

Inspector said:


> Plain and simple: He's a whacker. Does Canada, like some other nations I have been in, have a law with regards to possession of radio equipment capable of receiving police calls or other government tranmissions? Knowing how most whackers operate there could have been a violation or two or three in that vehicle.


Yes...But I've never heard anyone getting charged for it unless they act on anything they hear...

_Criminal Code of Canada

*184 [1]* Every one who, by means of any electro-magnetic, acoustic, mechanical or other device, wilfully intercepts a private communication is guilty of an indictable offence and liable to imprisonment for a term not exceeding five years. _ _*[2]* Subsection [1] does not apply to _
_*[a]* a person who has the consent to intercept, express or implied, of the originator of the private communication or of the person intended by the originator thereof to receive it; __* a person who intercepts a private communication in accordance with an authorization or pursuant to  section 184.4  or any person who in good faith aids in any way another person who the aiding person believes on reasonable grounds is acting with an authorization or pursuant to  section 184.4  ; *_*[c] a person engaged in providing a telephone, telegraph or other communication service to the public who intercepts a private communication,  if the interception is necessary for the purpose of providing the service, [ii] in the course of service observing or random monitoring necessary for the purpose of mechanical or service quality control checks, or [iii] if the interception is necessary to protect the person's rights or property directly related to providing the service; or  [d] an officer or servant of Her Majesty in right of Canada who engages in radio frequency spectrum management, in respect of a private communication intercepted by that officer or servant for the purpose of identifying, isolating or preventing an unauthorized or interfering use of a frequency or of a transmission. [1973-74, c.50, s.2; 1993, c.40, s.3.] *


----------

